# The Doolittle Self Sealer Quart Jar



## RED Matthews (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello Jar People.  I have a quart far embossed as "/ The Doolittle SELF SEALER '  with a glass top and the lid clamp.  On the back is a trade mark assembly of J  G and H, where the J is large and all the C is in the vertical center of th4e J and then there is m H inside the C.   I do not have any reference book here, so I thougt I would try this.

 I also have a jar with "/ WHITALL'S PATENT  "  "/ JUNE 18TH 1861 "  and on the other side   "/  MILLVILLE  "  "/  ATMOSPHERIC  "   "/  FRUIT JAR  ".  The glass lid and clamp; are with this one also.    

 RED Matthews


----------



## cookie (Jul 27, 2012)

Doolittle-80-100, what size on the Millville?


----------



## deenodean (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Red, I have Red Book # 10. Jar # 813 describes a Doolittle Self Sealer as follows :

 The Doolittle ( script ) Self Sealer
 Base : G J Co. ( for Gilchrist Jar Co.) 
 Smooth lip glass lid with ears and wire clips.
 Closure works on same principle as other Doolittle jars but has a wire across top which acts as a hinge for wires that lock lid onto jar. 
 Lid : Patented January 2nd 1900
 Closure value : 50 % , Aqua lid

 Quart Agua $125-150 
 Hope this helps.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 27, 2012)

There are 7 variants of the Millville Atmospheric jar, size and color are an asset. Can you post a picture?  Is there any markings on the base?


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks guys:  Cookie the Millville is a quart size.   RED M.


----------



## cookie (Jul 27, 2012)

Most Millville quarts are in the 75-100 range...a square shouldered variant with domed lid runs 300-400....hope this helps Red..John


----------

